# WoW Classic [Horde - Server: Heartstriker] Kreuzender Brennzug sucht Verstärkung für BWL Raid!



## Rakay (21. Januar 2020)

*Gerne auch Neustarter oder Transfers von anderen Servern!*

 

Wir suchen nach Schamanen und Druiden - bevorzugt als Heiler - und bieten hier sofort einen festen Raidplatz und gute Start-DKP an!

(Der Raid ist sowieso schon sehr gut ausgestattet - ihr kommt also schnell an neue Items!)

 

Motivierte Spieler anderer Klassen/Skillungen dürfen sich natürlich trotzdem jederzeit melden!! Wir haben außerdem auch kein Problem mit selteneren Skillungen wie Feral/Katze/Boomkin oder Ele Schamanen und es gibt auch Frauen im Raid - also lasst euch vom Geschlecht nicht abschrecken - uns Interessiert nur die Leistung im Raid und sollte die mal nicht passen, dann helfen wir lieber zu alter Form zurück als schlechte Stimmung zu verbreiten!

 

Unser erfahrener und solider Kern an WoW Veteranen greift auch gerne neuen Spielern unter die Arme und legt Wert auf eine angenehme, erwachsene und konstruktive Atmosphäre - sowohl in der Gilde als auch im Raid!! Wir versuchen unser Bestes um Familie/Arbeit und Raid unter einen Hut zu bringen und haben Verständnis für jeden motivierten Spieler, der einen Spagat zwischen Familie und Freizeit finden muss!

 

Wir clearen MC aktuell in unter 2 Stunden und töten Ony aktuell alles am Sonntag Abend (Teilweise zweite Mittwochs ID) - hier ist noch Platz für gute Leute!

*Spieler die von anderen Servern zu uns transferieren* und fester Teil des Raids werden, bekommen von zwei Klassenoffizieren *den nächsten Enchant als Belohnung gesponsert - das ist kein Scherz!!!* (z.B. Healpower / Spellpower etc.) - oder du sparst schon lange auf etwas anderes wie dein Epic Mount? Du hilfst unserem Raid und wir helfen dir!!

 

Dich erwartet eine erwachsene und entspannte Gildenatmosphäre, nette Leute jederzeit im Discord und ein Brennzug, der definitiv das Ziel hat, in Klassik jeden Raid zu clearen der uns serviert wird

Du dachtest solche Gilden gibts nicht mehr? Dann schau doch mal bei uns vorbei und lern uns kennen! Du hast kurzfristig Fragen? Dann schreib uns:


Afkah#2485
Chillberto#8996
Sepowchu#6987
WE WANT YOU! …to clear this conent with us!


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Januar 2020)

Rakay schrieb:


> [...] und es gibt auch Frauen im Raid [...]


 

wieso betont ihr das so? Habt ihr die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Spieler sich auf Grund ihres Geschlechts nicht beworben haben?

 

 

Aber gute Idee, Leute mit kostenlosen Enchants nach HS-Horde locken zu wollen  sonst hat man doch als Horde gar keinen Reiz dort zu spielen - außer natürlich die Frauen in eurem Raid mit denen man sich fast 2h in MC umgeben kann.


----------

